# My new Model 50



## Ladit

My new Model 50 arrived today. I bought it recently from a friendly seller at the Omegaforums website.

It is a blue model with black / blue dial, blue bezel and blue tropic rubber strap. 
The time of manufaturing is approx. 1975-1976. The watch has been restored after having a leak because of an unscrewed oil screw.
You can read the story of the restoration here: DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50 restoration

So now some bad smartphone pics:


----------



## Bendodds360

Congratulations. The blue looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladit

Thank you, these pieces are georgeous.


----------



## jeff wilson

That’s a great watch I had it repair by Foss Deskdivers a few years ago.


----------



## jeff wilson

Some photos when I had the watch.


----------



## NM-1

Sweet! Enjoy.


----------



## DaveandStu

Now that is one stella piece mate


----------



## paulhotte

It looks nice...May add one to my collection


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Congratulations great addition to any dive watch collection !


----------



## JeffL

Very Nice. Congrats.


----------



## Bullets200

Great! I like the blue colour!


----------



## KingKF1221

pictures are a little blurry and some links didn't work. But still a great looking watch even under the blur


----------



## KingKF1221

jeff wilson said:


> Some photos when I had the watch.


May I ask how much you sold it for?


----------



## Ladit

I bought it for 1500 Euros.


----------



## Ketchup time

Aquadive/Synchron, please rerelease this model, depth gauge and all.


----------



## Bendodds360

Ketchup time said:


> Aquadive/Synchron, please rerelease this model, depth gauge and all.


Couldn't agree more. Love all the vintage colours.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

Bendodds360 said:


> Couldn't agree more. Love all the vintage colours.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The blues a great colour..post your white beauty up mate..Stella piece and we need to see them all

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360

Fresh pic today. Just purely by coincidence I pulled it out of the watch box this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

